# My 1st Humi and 1st Cigars



## francone13 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Im very new to this. I bought my first humi and my first cigars over the past couple of months. Here is my first Humi and my beginner stash!! Now I just need some warm weather to start smoking them!! Which ones should i try first being a beginner? I also have some Oliva G's, Camacho Connecticut and La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor hiding under there.*


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

francone13 said:


> *Im very new to this. I bought my first humi and my first cigars over the past couple of months. Here is my first Humi and my beginner stash!! Now I just need some warm weather to start smoking them!! Which ones should i try first being a beginner? I also have some Oliva G's, Camacho Connecticut and La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor hiding under there.*


That's one hell of a stash for a beginner! Very nice! I'd start with that LaTraviata, then maybe a Nub or the Don Carlos under the Nub.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Welcome aboard and welcome to the hobby! 

Congrats on the humi, looks sweet! And that's a very nice stash to start off with ... Those Behike's look great!

I'm a huge fan of the the Mi Amor!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like your off to a great start. Show us more pics after being on puff for another 2 months!


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Looks like your off to a great start. Show us more pics after being on puff for another 2 months!


Yes what he said :lol:


----------



## LARAIDER (Sep 1, 2007)

Looks like it's too late, you're already headed down that slope. Those are some exquisite smokes, I commend you "Grasshopper".


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

3smokesaround said:


> That's one hell of a stash for a beginner! Very nice! I'd start with that LaTraviata, then maybe a Nub or the Don Carlos under the Nub.


 ..I'd start with Nub if it is Connecticut version of it


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Is the built in hygro always 2% off?? That's really not bad for a hygro that comes on a humi. What kind of humi is it? Looks like a good start to a CC humi.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice start 

Toss the Nubs, smoke the CCs!


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

The Behike are toxic and can kill you! Send them to me for proper disposal, I wouldn't want you to get sick. :smoke:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Nice start
> 
> Toss the Nubs, smoke the CCs!


+1!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow, awesome start to the cigar smoking world! Those BHK look incredible as well as the Cohiba Sig. Very nice stash brother!


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

That's an awesome set up, are you sure you're a beginner. If this is what being a beginner is like for our friends up North I think I will be crying in my pillow tonight.....

:violin:

Anyway, nice stash, very envious, If I was in your position I'd be smoking strictly CCs, but alas that's not an option for me. I will second the other vote for the La Traviata, nice smoke.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Francone, nice humidor content for a 'beginner'! Nice collection of Cohiba also! Where'd you get them, locally in Toronto or non-US website (PM me if possible!)

What's the brand of the humidor?


----------



## francone13 (Jan 18, 2011)

jbrown287 said:


> Is the built in hygro always 2% off?? That's really not bad for a hygro that comes on a humi. What kind of humi is it? Looks like a good start to a CC humi.


Its usually pretty close. Right now its sitting at a 5% diff but its always 5%-0% diff. I got the humi from cigarstar.ca. Im surprised how good it holds humidity being a glass top. Just worried about the summer months because i know my house is never under 70 degrees. But I have frozen all my cigars to kill off any potential beetle threats.



Fury556 said:


> The Behike are toxic and can kill you! Send them to me for proper disposal, I wouldn't want you to get sick. :smoke2:


I think ill take a chance!:smoke2: Thanks for the offer tho!!! haha



dmgizzo said:


> That's an awesome set up, are you sure you're a beginner. If this is what being a beginner is like for our friends up North I think I will be crying in my pillow tonight.....
> 
> :violin:
> 
> Anyway, nice stash, very envious, If I was in your position I'd be smoking strictly CCs, but alas that's not an option for me. I will second the other vote for the La Traviata, nice smoke.


The only reason why my start looks like this is because of all you puff members!!! Thanks!!!



ShawnBC said:


> Francone, nice humidor content for a 'beginner'! Nice collection of Cohiba also! Where'd you get them, locally in Toronto or non-US website (PM me if possible!)
> 
> What's the brand of the humidor?


I bought the humi from cigarstar.ca. Has for the CC's I just got back from vacationing down there and stocked up wile I had the opportunity!!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a Sweet Start. You should hook up a brother. LOL. Just kidding very cool.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

fishkilla said:


> That is a Sweet Start. You should hook up a brother. LOL. Just kidding very cool.


And thats funny I just started as well and mine looks nothing Freaking like that.


----------



## francone13 (Jan 18, 2011)

I just put some pics from my vacation down south in the smoking action forums. Check them out!!


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Very nice...
I would start with those Cohibas for sure mate


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice stash. Those cohibas look tasty.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

> I bought the humi from cigarstar.ca. Has for the CC's I just got back from vacationing down there and stocked up wile I had the opportunity!!


Nice! I'm heading down to Varadero for a wedding, but will be doing day trips to Havana. Will be coming back with a box of Cohiba Robusto, Monte #2, Partagas D4, and a box of Punch petite corona. But since it's a wedding we're going to, and all the guests are staying on the same floor, I may just have to befriend every single one of them to bring back their 2 box limit back to Canada for me  

Every cigar store across Canada stocks Cubans, but ANY tobacco product in Canada is 3-4X more expensive than in the US due to our tobacco tax. So if I can't order from a US web site and get it in without duty, I don't buy 'em at all. That being said, I've stocked up my first 125ct humidor to the teeth, and just bought a 300ct humi not long ago..


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Beautiful cigars Francone! It's quite the contrast in cigars though, I had to do a double take with the nubs and Behikes!


----------



## francone13 (Jan 18, 2011)

z0diac said:


> Nice! I'm heading down to Varadero for a wedding, but will be doing day trips to Havana. Will be coming back with a box of Cohiba Robusto, Monte #2, Partagas D4, and a box of Punch petite corona. But since it's a wedding we're going to, and all the guests are staying on the same floor, I may just have to befriend every single one of them to bring back their 2 box limit back to Canada for me
> 
> Every cigar store across Canada stocks Cubans, but ANY tobacco product in Canada is 3-4X more expensive than in the US due to our tobacco tax. So if I can't order from a US web site and get it in without duty, I don't buy 'em at all. That being said, I've stocked up my first 125ct humidor to the teeth, and just bought a 300ct humi not long ago..


Yea with our tobacco taxes I don't plan on buying anything here in Canada. Ill just stock up when im down in the states or next time im down south and if im not travelling anytime soon I will try a U.S. online store with Canadian friendly shipping. Iv read the Stores that ship to Canada thread but could you pm which online store you have used successfully. Thanks.



Batista30 said:


> Beautiful cigars Francone! It's quite the contrast in cigars though, I had to do a double take with the nubs and Behikes!


Yes I figured since im new to this id try a wide variety of cigars. Has for the Behike's and the Espledidos. I will not touch for a few years ill let them age and let myself develop my palate.


----------



## canadacigar (Feb 27, 2011)

VERY NICE!! Ya I just got back from Cuba and brought home a box of cohiba siglo I. Wanted a nice short smoke for winter months.
What cohibas are those?? looks like BHK 52, siglo II, and is are those esplendidos? I assume you bought 5 pcks or singles down there on your trip?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree...the Nub and the CAO nnext to the CC's is a funny look...but hell, we store the way we have to store! I have a small (25 ct) humi that I keep my upper end sticks (Liga Privada, Padron, Camacho Liberty, etc) in and then everything else goes in my big humi...I hope to change the order of those sometime soon! But those are beautiful!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic looking humi and great beginning stash! 

As far as the cubans go....:bowdown:


----------



## notaverage (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, damn, that's a very nice humi, with some fine expensive smokes! Lookin good brother!


----------



## francone13 (Jan 18, 2011)

canadacigar said:


> VERY NICE!! Ya I just got back from Cuba and brought home a box of cohiba siglo I. Wanted a nice short smoke for winter months.
> What cohibas are those?? looks like BHK 52, siglo II, and is are those esplendidos? I assume you bought 5 pcks or singles down there on your trip?


Yea I bought a box of BHK 52 and a box of Trinidad Rayes I split with my brother, a 5 pack of siglo II and a 3 pack of Espledidos. I also wanted a nice short smoke and went with a box of Rayes.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Well done. Nice humi and an impressive looking stash. I'd just close my eyes and grab one out of the bunch because you've got some good stuff in there and won't be disappointed. Welcome to Puff!!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmm, you sasy beginner but that stash and your mentality point to a soon to be expert! I think you're making a wise choice letting your uber sexy cigars rest while you develop your palate. Some of the reccomendations in here have been great on which cigars to start with considering that thought process. Man, I am still in awe of your beginnings, very nice bro!


----------



## zrhoad66 (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice start!


----------



## Deefuzz (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow if you are a beginner then I have no idea what I can call myself anymore.

Awesome stash and awesome humi. I wish I had just 1 Cohiba in my humi, you have quite an attractive collection of them there!


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

All I can say is I wish my stash was at this level. Alas I will at least have something to strive for.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Oooh, i like the humi . . . and the cigars! Ive only tried a couple of the ones you have, I loved the NUB! Smoked one the other day. Im still newb trying diff cigs.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Very nice!!! I remember my first humi and sticks from June of last year... I wish they were Behikes!


----------

